# Veiled chameleon enclosure



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im looking into getting a veiled chameleon,i understand they are best kept in flexariums.What i dont understand is how you safely attach the heat lamps and uvb tubes to the enclosures?Ive been to a reptile shop today and noticed they are placed on top touching the screen i was worried this may be unsafe (fire etc).Any pics of your set ups would be great.Has any body kept them in another enclosure succesfully?A lot of questions i know but i want to get this right before i proceed.Thanks for any help


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I Don't Think Your The Only One Concerned About This Mate.

My Heat Lamp Is In The New Glowlight Heat Bulb Guards. This like you say rests on the surface of the flexi. I Am using a 100w Spot Bulb, and i would say its about 2 inches away from the "mesh". It doesn't get to hot. And im pretty certain Exo Terra would of had to take them of the market if they have been fires from this. 

My UVB is on the side is on the side, but im going to change this, and place again on the top. I will purchase a UV reflector so more UV goes through (as the mesh will prevent some of ti going through).

As you asked, hes a photo of my Female Veiled/Yemen's Set Up. Pm if you have any further questions.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

That looks a nice set up,cheers for reasuring me of my concerns.Ill be in touch by pm if i have any more questions


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

No Worries.
Speak Soon Mate.


----------

